

Android (G1) Market Model: Low-volume, Low-cost?  - brkumar
http://geekyouup.blogspot.com/2009/03/android-g1-market-model-low-volume-low.html

======
metachris
interesting posts. i guess the low-volume, low-value kind of game is the most
easiest to make some money at the current time.

as said in the article, a game which is made in a couple of days may probably
earn a couple of bucks. but i think the point is what you make. a duck hunting
game is just not a genuine, exciting enough game concept and thus by far not
reaching a paid apps potential (even if developed in a short timeframe).

i haven't seen any good 3d android games yet for example, neither well
implemented multiplayer fun. i also think games using the accelerators and
compass are just beginning to explore the possibilities and there may be many
clever game concepts developed around.

